# HELP odd white bump but not ick???



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

got my fish yesterday from ash and one has this white bump resembling a zit on his left side and i think its either a parasite or he got nipped and it is healing. second thing one of my p's had his front part of his jaw skin ripped off so he smiles at you showing his teeth how long does that take to heal?? will get my friends digital camera and post a pic.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

a picture will help out alot


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Like Freez said, a picture would help...

I can say that P's a very hearty fish and always heal from most anything in a quick and timely manner. Throw a picture up and you'll get a lot more feedback and detailed info, but I wouldn't expect it to take much time.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

give the jaw about a week to completely heal. as for the zit type growth, i am not sure. try adding some salt (will help the jaw to) about 1tbs per 10 gallons and give it time. all will be better, i am sure.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

1 of mine had a zip on the left just on his chin (ish area) i just did a water change (20%)and kept my eye on the m and it went in a few days i think it was frm brawlin with his tank mates now there in a bigger tank theyve got plenty of room and r fine now.


----------

